# OK, 1 MORE ! Marshall-Well's "ZENITH" !



## flat black kustoms (Dec 1, 2008)

YES ZENITH...Just like the T.V.'s ! Talk to me..TELL ME MORE ! I turned this into an old style "BOARD TRACK RACER" and it is fun... The frame had a huge cancer spot on the L rear chainstay & could'nt be fixed, so I had to do some surgery on the frame so it isnt really worth any money, I also welded motor mounts to it ! I am just curious what year this is and I would like to see an ad on this one too! I am thinking in the 40's !

1st mock up.




Final product.











GERRY D.  FLT BLK KSTMS.


----------



## JRE (Dec 1, 2008)

E-mail me and I'll send you pictures of my 1937 Zenith girls bike. I have trouble posting pics on here. hemiramtruck@yahoo.com  If you like motorized bikes check out motoredbikes.com I've got a whizzer and hang out on that site also.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 1, 2008)

The frame was built by Snyder and is late 30's early 40's. There have been some other Marshall Wells Zenith bike on this site recently .

Phil


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 2, 2008)

how many cc's ?
2 cycle or 4 stroke ?
cool bike !


----------



## flat black kustoms (Dec 2, 2008)

pedal alley said:


> how many cc's ?
> 2 cycle or 4 stroke ?
> cool bike !






It is an 80cc KingsMotorBikes motor! It is a 2 cycle. Thanks alot, it is sooooo fun, it goes 35mph no problem !


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 2, 2008)

*35 m.p.h. ?*



flat black kustoms said:


> It is an 80cc KingsMotorBikes motor! It is a 2 cycle. Thanks alot, it is sooooo fun, it goes 35mph no problem !




i'm sure 35 m.p.h. is no sweat.
crank that baby up !
 don't be scared !


----------

